# if I have both uber and lyft running, who would pay for my liability?



## coconutking (May 20, 2017)

if i have both uber/lyft on my car, on my road to pick up a customer, which company would pay for the liability? is uber? or lyft or my insurance company?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

From which TNC did you accept the ping?


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

He means during period 1.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

cola363 said:


> He means during period 1.


Then why did he say he is on the way to pick up a customer? That's period 2, right?


----------



## cola363 (Apr 24, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Then why did he say he is on the way to pick up a customer? That's period 2, right?


You're right. Missed that part. That is period 2.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If you need liability that means you hit something and are at fault. I would go with Uber so if you also need collision to fix your own vehicle, its only a 1000 deductible.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uber is going to take a brunt of period 1 liability LOL...

I'd stick it to uber just because...


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

Uber covers damage to the other parties property (and possibly medical) if you are at fault, regardless of what phase you are in, while you are ONLINE in the driver app. I would suggest you NOT be online if you caused the accident while waiting for a call because your insurance will drop you like a bad habit. If the other party is at fault, their insurance covers your damages. Only the cash value of your car. You're going to get screwed either way.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

BillGinCT said:


> Uber covers damage to the other parties property (and possibly medical) if you are at fault, regardless of what phase you are in, while you are ONLINE in the driver app. I would suggest you NOT be online if you caused the accident while waiting for a call because your insurance will drop you like a bad habit. If the other party is at fault, their insurance covers your damages. Only the cash value of your car. You're going to get screwed either way.


In at least 1 state (florida) Uber MUST disclose times online during an investigation to determine coverage amounts and to protect insurance companies from this exact scam.


----------



## BillGinCT (May 29, 2017)

Granted, but if you go offline and close the app at the time of the accident, they can't determine that with certainty. Would they even know to check with Uber if you didn't claim that you were a TNC? Even so, you were working before the accident happened, and now you aren't. I'm just saying if you were in fact at fault, your insurance will know and will drop you, which could result in very expensive insurance rates elsewhere.

If you have been driving Uber enough, you know that you should drive defensively anyways. It's good for your car and your passenger. Sure enough, just a couple nights ago, someone with no headlights on that I barely avoided.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BillGinCT said:


> Granted, but if you go offline and close the app at the time of the accident, they can't determine that with certainty. Would they even know to check with Uber if you didn't claim that you were a TNC? Even so, you were working before the accident happened, and now you aren't. I'm just saying if you were in fact at fault, your insurance will know and will drop you, which could result in very expensive insurance rates elsewhere.
> 
> If you have been driving Uber enough, you know that you should drive defensively anyways. It's good for your car and your passenger. Sure enough, just a couple nights ago, someone with no headlights on that I barely avoided.


They dont need to determine if you were online pr not at the time of the accident. If you have an active uber driver account, then at some point you violated your insurance companys policy against driving commercial on a personal policy. If you didnt get rideshare endorsement.

Offline or not, youre screwed if you didnt disclose your commercial enterprise with your personal auto insurance company.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> They dont need to determine if you were online pr not at the time of the accident. If you have an active uber driver account, then at some point you violated your insurance companys policy against driving commercial on a personal policy. If you didnt get rideshare endorsement.
> 
> Offline or not, youre screwed if you didnt disclose your commercial enterprise with your personal auto insurance company.


If one were to do the rental program with Uber where insurance is provided in that deal, than your personal policy would never have been violated by having an active Uber account as your personally owned and insured vehicle was never used for any commercial purposes.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> If one were to do the rental program with Uber where insurance is provided in that deal, than your personal policy would never have been violated by having an active Uber account as your personally owned and insured vehicle was never used for any commercial purposes.


Youd have to be glutton for punishment to already have a car and still go through the high priced rental program but to each their own...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Youd have to be glutton for punishment to already have a car and still go through the high priced rental program but to each their own...


Getting off topic some but I see the value in knowing exactly what your profit is including all expenses. For me my personal car has far to much value and way too high of operating costs and is not one of the cars that qualify for UberSUV, no Select in my market. I would rather play around and run a rental into the ground and be able to walk away at any time If I decide I no longer want to do this, than have my own car destroyed and in need of massive repairs when I make that decision. Given how high the turnover is with ride share that seems like a likely outcome if I were to do this with my own vehicle.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Getting off topic some but I see the value in knowing exactly what your profit is including all expenses. For me my personal car has far to much value and way too high of operating costs and is not one of the cars that qualify for UberSUV, no Select in my market. I would rather play around and run a rental into the ground and be able to walk away at any time If I decide I no longer want to do this, than have my own car destroyed and in need of massive repairs when I make that decision. Given how high the turnover is with ride share that seems like a likely outcome if I were to do this with my own vehicle.


Depending on what market you live in, going the rental option isn't a bad idea.

However... A lot of markets won't get you a high enough amount of profit for how long your spending on the road.

Honestly... If the rates were $1.20 or $1.30 per mile paid to the driver, i could see renting as being worthwhile.

In Orlando there are people paying as much as $880 a week to rent a Camry Taxi (driver keeps 96% on credit 100% on cash], 1750 miles, all maintenance included, includes commercial insurance), ... If uber was paying me the same rates (or at least close) it would be worth it to pay $200. However there's a huge difference between $2.30-$3.80 per mile {what i'm actually getting per paid mile in a taxi} and .48-.64 per mile.


----------

